# Grilled Chicken with Honey-Curry Powder-Soy Sauce Marinade



## GotGarlic (Jun 22, 2008)

*Grilled Chicken with Honey-Curry Powder-Soy Sauce Marinade*

2 lbs. bone-in, skin-on chicken
1/2 cup clear honey
2 tsp. curry powder
2 tsp. soy sauce
1/2 cup water
1/4 cup vegetable oil

Whisk all marinade ingredients together in a small saucepan and heat over low heat till well combined. Cool. Season chicken with salt and pepper and loosen skin with fingers, to allow marinade to reach the meat. Pour marinade over chicken and refrigerate for several hours or overnight.

Saute, grill or bake till internal temp reaches 160 degrees F. When grilling or sauteeing, use indirect or medium-low heat or the sugar in the honey will burn.


----------



## suziquzie (Jun 23, 2008)

So..... guess what I'm having for dinner tonight! 
It sounds great, thank you!


----------



## DietitianInTraining (Jul 15, 2008)

Why does it have to be clear honey? Is the honey that comes in the bear container clear honey?..


----------



## GotGarlic (Jul 15, 2008)

You know, I don't know  I got the recipe from someone else and just copied it. I don't think it matters. You can just use whatever you normally buy.


----------



## MostlyWater (Jul 16, 2008)

that sounds llike somthing different - i'm gonna try it soon.  thanks !


----------



## roadfix (Jul 16, 2008)

Looks nice and simple, but I've got a noob question.  Does this marinade work as well with boneless breast or thighs over an uncovered hibachi type grill?  Thanks...


----------



## GotGarlic (Jul 16, 2008)

I haven't tried it with boneless, as I think chicken has more flavor when it's cooked with the bone still in, but it should work. If you cook it on a Hibachi, watch it closely to prevent the sugar in the honey from burning.


----------



## babetoo (Jul 16, 2008)

good eats!

babe


----------



## Cath4420 (Jul 19, 2008)

Got, I made this last night, it was sooo easy and OMG - it was fantastic.  Husband licked the plate dry.  I served it with Basmati rice, made the marinade into a reduction and added a little cornflour and served with steamed peppered veges.  It was absolutely lovely!!!!

tks so much


----------



## MostlyWater (Jul 19, 2008)

i also made it last  night - the whole family reallly liked it !!!!!!


----------



## love2"Q" (Jul 20, 2008)

and i just got some new curry powder .. 
going to try this soon ..


----------



## GotGarlic (Jul 20, 2008)

That's great, I'm so glad you all and your families are enjoying it so much  Thanks for letting me know. 

Cath, I like the idea of reducing the marinade to make a sauce. I've always hated throwing out the marinade, because it has so much flavor - I'll definitely do that next time.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jul 20, 2008)

I'm so glad you liked it


----------



## bandnerd1892 (Jul 24, 2008)

What kind of a side dish have you guys used?


----------



## suziquzie (Jul 29, 2008)

I made ginger confetti rice....
I chop up a roasted red peper, a couple scallions, a TB or so of minced gresh ginger, 
a TB or so of sesame oil..... add to 3 or 4 cups of hot cooked rice. 
A coconut rice would be good too.


----------



## roadfix (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm doing this again tonight.


----------



## Blueberry_Madame (Oct 2, 2008)

Great post... thanks


----------



## DietitianInTraining (Nov 2, 2008)

I have a question about this recipe... how can I make the marinade into a sauce like some have talked about? Is this when I mix corn starch and water to thicken it? Or do I just boil it till it becomes thick...? Thanks for the help.


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 3, 2008)

Hi, BC. Either way should work, although I haven't tried it. Let us know how it works out for you


----------

